# Disk Reading is Slow



## Firexranger8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey,

I am having an issue in terms of speed when using my laptop. 

The disk, as seen in the picture below, is somehow getting maxed out at a very low rate. 










To top it off, it often takes a long time for things to load. While playing a game like Diablo 3, every animation can take up to 1 second to load. IntelliJ "idea (32 bit)" took 5 minutes to load, as opposed to the usual boot time of about 5 seconds.

On top of that, programs seem to crash a lot more often now. They constantly go 'unresponsive' when loading. I ran Alien Autopsy and it passed all tests, I will be running some more system checks and tell you if anything comes up.

I've only just started noticing this error since a few days ago. I checked for driver updates on my hard drives, processors, gpus and network card. I installed a new intel graphics driver and intel network driver. 

The HDD I have is: ST320LT007-9ZV142

I can provide any details that are necessary, thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start by reading this article in its entirety. Is your PC running slow...? | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Firexranger8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Corday said:


> Start by reading this article in its entirety. Is your PC running slow...? | Tech Support Forum


I ran a system check through F12 (forgot name) and it came back 100% clean.

I cleaned out all components of dust a week ago, I doubt it filled up that fast.

All disks are de-fragmented.

I am running ChkDsk right now, any specific program arguments?


----------



## Firexranger8 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm looking into it. Just testing through RuneScape and it seems a bit weirder...

Edit: RuneScape runs off a 50-fps system, so I am technically at 100% framerate.










This further made me want to investigate my ping:



> C:\Users\Matt>ping 216.239.51.99
> 
> Pinging 216.239.51.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> Request timed out.
> ...


It seems like there is an internet issue at hand here too. 

So, I decided to run an offline game:










Weird, the FPS seems normal.

This still doesn't account for the abnormal loading times for IntelliJ. It could be that it does pings during the loading, but it seems a bit far-fetched. 

Then it happened.

I turned off my wireless adapter and boom: 5 seconds later IntelliJ is loaded fully. 

Turns it is an internet connectivity issue. That would explain D3 loading issues (DRM), abnormal ping on RS (was averaging 1800 for 5 minutes, then dropped to 100 - which is normal for me) and why MC loaded so smoothly.

There is still the problem with the high disk usage rates though.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try posting the remainder of the Resource Monitor.


----------



## Firexranger8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Corday said:


> Try posting the remainder of the Resource Monitor.


There isn't much to see on it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ping timed out on my Windows7 machine also. Quirk?


----------

